# Falla en UPS Eaton DX2000



## Power (Nov 6, 2014)

Estimados queria consultar por la siguiente falla en una UPS Eaton DX2000 tenia quemado el transitor 2ks3611 y diodo rapido RHRP8120 de la fuente switching que carga las baterías ademas de un fusible de 2A que lleva la misma placa, cambie los componentes anduvo unos minutos con una tensión de carga de 110V para las 8 baterías pero luego de apagar y encender la ups volvió a quemarse pero esta vez solo el fusible, alguien tendrá los esquemáticos de esta UPS o me podrá guiar por donde puede estar el problema
muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## jreyes (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola!

Revisa por si hay algún varistor asociado al fusible.



Saludos !


----------

